# Huron this sunday



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anybody fishing Sunday want to work together. Thinking of heading out sunday and figure more looking might be better.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Well loose lips sink ships but If you want a pretty good report on Huron fisherman’s digest hot bites just uploaded there newest video to YouTube and other sites and charter captains gave pretty spot on report with baits,colors, depths etc..looks like there’s still plenty of limits to be had out by the dumping grounds north of Huron. I was watching for the ice reports on Michigan lakes but they have Huron Ohio on there this week because it’s still a hot bite. Good luck!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll be out of catawba 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wally111 (Mar 23, 2015)

jmyers8 said:


> Anybody fishing Sunday want to work together. Thinking of heading out sunday and figure more looking might be better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am thinking of going Saturday and Sunday. Watching the north wind closely for Saturday. I will share information if I make the trip


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Great thanks for all the tips.. Wally let me know if you go Sunday we can work together saturday looks like it might be sporty but Sunday looks real nice. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

I plan on going saturday as long as the wind is decent, if anyone is going and wants to work together. Planning on Huron right now


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I am going out of catwaba tomorrow morning. and will be fishing out that direction through Monday. ill post a report when I get back home .in time to watch the OSU game.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

King-Fish said:


> Well loose lips sink ships but If you want a pretty good report on Huron fisherman’s digest hot bites just uploaded there newest video to YouTube and other sites and charter captains gave pretty spot on report with baits,colors, depths etc..looks like there’s still plenty of limits to be had out by the dumping grounds north of Huron. I was watching for the ice reports on Michigan lakes but they have Huron Ohio on there this week because it’s still a hot bite. Good luck!


REALLY LIKE THAT CHANNEL/SHOW.........


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

weasel said:


> I am going out of catwaba tomorrow morning. and will be fishing out that direction through Monday. ill post a report when I get back home .in time to watch the OSU game.


Weasel we be out of Catawba tomorrow as well. 10-1030 start. Sundance on 79


----------



## Myles77 (Jan 8, 2021)

thinking of making the trip over from Indiana Sunday but can’t decide between Huron or Catawba. Be nice to hear some reports tomorrow. Good luck fishing 👍🏻


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Myles77 said:


> thinking of making the trip over from Indiana Sunday but can’t decide between Huron or Catawba. Be nice to hear some reports tomorrow. Good luck fishing


I think either will have some fish you may just have to do some looking. Not sure how many reports are gonna come tomorrow with the wind.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

King-Fish said:


> Well loose lips sink ships but If you want a pretty good report on Huron fisherman’s digest hot bites just uploaded there newest video to YouTube and other sites and charter captains gave pretty spot on report with baits,colors, depths etc..looks like there’s still plenty of limits to be had out by the dumping grounds north of Huron. I was watching for the ice reports on Michigan lakes but they have Huron Ohio on there this week because it’s still a hot bite. Good luck!


Could you please post a link, was unable to find the vid. Thx


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Type in fishermans digest hot bite YouTube in your web browser and it will come up. It’s the newest video posted two days ago


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

If I try to upload the browser it just comes up YouTube.com


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just go to youtube and put in fishermans digest and it's the first report

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Hope the report helps you guys. I never get to fish Erie but love seeing the reports of walleye catches


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

Debating between heading to Catawba or Huron tomorow. Are fish right out in front of catawba yet?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Lots of trucks an trailers at Catwaba today. Only a few at Mazrick


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Firelee83 said:


> Debating between heading to Catawba or Huron tomorow. Are fish right out in front of catawba yet?


We did well this afternoon in the stained water with about 2 ft of visibility.23- 25ft.Couple miles west of the ramp.Most boats were east of F can.Bandits 70 to 80 back.Speed was 1.1


----------



## wally111 (Mar 23, 2015)

jmyers8 said:


> Great thanks for all the tips.. Wally let me know if you go Sunday we can work together saturday looks like it might be sporty but Sunday looks real nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’m out with lines set. Anyone want to work together you can text 616-255-1002


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Went out of huron. Zero fish for us. Talked to 4 other boats - they had 4,1,1 and 0. Lots of marks.... Morning was a little cold


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

Went out of Catawba. Didn’t get on water until 4. Went to f can 29’ of water managed 11 before it turned off at 530. Bandits 90’ 1.1-1.3. P10s 25-25. Chrome was best. IB frozen held its own too.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Went out of mazurek Sunday trolled most of the day bandits and p10s 80 90 back and some 25 /25 2 oz assisted.5 -1.8 mph 20 to 30 fow. To no avail, there was approximately 50 or 60 boats out in the area just west of green island most look to be anchored. Was going to head back to the launch ramp with a skunk , started to mark fish in 32 ft of water in between green and South Bass in the Southwest passage. I set up on them anchored , and broke out the vexilar and the jigging lures. As soon as I dropped down I had fish interested on the vex in 5 minutes I hooked my first walleye. Was a slow steady pic after that for the next five fish, and lost two or three as well. Fish on w9 blue and chrome jigging rapala and not sure what size but the smaller chrome swedish pimple . Luckily the fish were in the smaller size 17 to 20 in because I forgot my net and only had a small bait net to net them with. But it was fun felt like ice fishing, was a beautiful day on the lake can't wait to get out and do it again good luck!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice job on the jigging! Just wondering if you tipped your pimple with frozen shiners or live? I was out last Mon and Tues and couldn’t find any live ones, bought some frozen. We fished in that same area.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Believe it or not I didn't buy any shiners I used fatheads from my local bait shop back home just put one on every hook don't ask me why lake Erie is the only place I ever use that many minnows but it seems to work , that's just the way I learned to fish through the ice thereand that's also the first time in 25 years of fishing the lake that I've used those kind of minnows cuz I always heard they don't work . I got up they're so early around 4:00 a.m. there was no bait shops open. How did you guys do when you were out?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Eyegagger said:


> Believe it or not I didn't buy any shiners I used fatheads from my local bait shop back home just put one on every hook don't ask me why lake Erie is the only place I ever use that many minnows but it seems to work , that's just the way I learned to fish through the ice thereand that's also the first time in 25 years of fishing the lake that I've used those kind of minnows cuz I always heard they don't work . I got up they're so early around 4:00 a.m. there was no bait shops open. How did you guys do when you were out?


We got 10 Monday and 7 Tues. We were in between Rattlesnake and PIB.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Eyegagger said:


> Believe it or not I didn't buy any shiners I used fatheads from my local bait shop back home just put one on every hook don't ask me why lake Erie is the only place I ever use that many minnows but it seems to work , that's just the way I learned to fish through the ice thereand that's also the first time in 25 years of fishing the lake that I've used those kind of minnows cuz I always heard they don't work . I got up they're so early around 4:00 a.m. there was no bait shops open. How did you guys do when you were out?


Believe it or not I've been using fatheads for perch and jigging for eyes for several years, meat is meat when they are feeding.


----------

